# Corporation Question



## ajmccrim (Sep 30, 2010)

We have an incorporated company. this year has been very slow and we did not take wages.

However, we did take some owners drawings and also had the company pay for some of our personal daily living which is done through the shareholders loan. I know that we can declare a % of the household bills as the company is run through our home.

Do we report any of this on our personal taxes and is it declared as other income? I think it is too late to declare dividends for the 2009 year end.


thanks


----------

